# Calling Trev



## The Rainman (Jun 1, 2008)

Hello Trev, Took your advice and ordered a 200ml tub of SAPHIR swissvax You also mentioned clay bar, do you have to use clay bar as well as the cleaner ? I was taking into account the car is only 8 months old and has been regularly waxed with auto glym super resin polish and also used "harly wax" on it (bought off ebay) but not too impressed with it.
Had another couple of questions if you dont mind
1. My turbine alloys have a couple of minor scuffs around the edges that I would like repaired, I see on the forum people are recommending repairers down south, do you know of any local alloy wheel repairers (bearing in mind the car does not have a spare so I cannot take the wheel of and drop it off the be collected at a later date)
2. Sadly I have a few minor stone chips around the front valance/bonnet which shows off the white primer as you can imagine with a phantom black car its pretty noticeable, is the "chips away" guy up in dunfermline any good or can you recommend a local repairer who could touch up ? (Im not too confident about buying a touch up brush and tackling it myself)

Thanks for the advice and for introducing me to the forum, have been reading through some for the posts and have found them very informative.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

HI Ali
you should of been down at my bit today the main man was here doing daveys car(jacinabox) could of had your car done if the weather had held out  glad to see you on the site 
(1) your wheels, trying to get a group buy going with a firm from inverkeithing, just waiting for a reply  
(2) never heard of the chap in D/line, but can put you onto a chap we use
as for the clay bar you clay the car first then the cleaner then your wax 

sent you a pm cheers trev


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

"Rainman"...with a name like that, I suspect you were hiding round the corner from Trev's today! Peed down :wink:

And welcome 

Dave


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> "Rainman"...with a name like that, I suspect you were hiding round the corner from Trev's today! Peed down :wink:
> 
> And welcome
> 
> Dave


 :lol: :lol: still had a good day, (still peeing down  )


----------



## The Rainman (Jun 1, 2008)

Hello Dave
Just checked our your web site, some quite impressive images in the gallery, didnt know you supplied swissvax products, Ive just ordered a 200ml tub of "saphir" from swissvax uk, checked a few local suppliers but no one had heard of it, probably out of most peoples price bracket (apart from enthusiasts). I see you did a couple of the cars with best of show wax (is this the stuff on the swissvax website retailing at around Â£1250 a tub ?
Trev has gave me some advice about waxing my car and it looks a very similar procedure to what you do, I will let you know how I get on

Regards
Ali


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Trev has gave me some advice about waxing my car and it looks a very similar procedure to what you do, I will let you know how I get on

Regards
Ali[/quote]

It's Dave that keeps me right  ( got a telling off the day for using the wrong cloth) :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

The Rainman said:


> Hello Dave
> Just checked our your web site, some quite impressive images in the gallery, didnt know you supplied swissvax products, Ive just ordered a 200ml tub of "saphir" from swissvax uk, checked a few local suppliers but no one had heard of it, probably out of most peoples price bracket (apart from enthusiasts). I see you did a couple of the cars with best of show wax (is this the stuff on the swissvax website retailing at around Â£1250 a tub ?
> Trev has gave me some advice about waxing my car and it looks a very similar procedure to what you do, I will let you know how I get on
> 
> ...


Sadly I don't supply the Swissvax products anymore Ali - Swissvax attempted to impose unreasonable licence fee's etc on me 

Swissvax are trying to have all sales made through themselves and you'll definately not find it being sold as an "off-the-shelf" product.

Never the less, you've made an investment into a premium product that'll last at least 3 years, be a joy to use and give outstanding lasting results.

Saphir is lovely wax and gives great results on all colours - you'll NOT be disappointed! 
I prefer the Best of Show on dark colours (Â£119.00) - gives a perceptable edge in depth, "wetness" and durability over the Saphir. IMO and having tried the more costly waxes from Swissvax - Mystery Â£300.00 and Devine Â£1.2k. Best of Show is as good as it gets!

Secret of getting the best from the wax is preperation...bad prep and costly wax will show nothing; good prep and even an inexpensive wax will show a distinct improvement.
So, the Swissvax Cleaner Fluid phase is vital to getting the best from your purchase! Miss it out or cut corners and you will not get the best from the Saphir.

Trev is clued up on what's needed (my little helper in Scotland :wink: ) Plenty others around too on here familiar with what's needed...ask and you'll be helped out 

Dave


----------



## The Rainman (Jun 1, 2008)

Dave
Yes I saw the best of show wax on their site for Â£120, the cheapest tub was Â£40 so I opted for the mid range sahpir ay Â£70. I havent got the swissvax cleaner fluid I was planning the use clay bar 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Meguiars-Professi ... dZViewItem
followed by dodo juice lime prime lite
followed by the saphir swissvax
would the clay bar and dodo juice be suitable alternatives to the swissvax cleaner fluid, I do appreciate the importance of getting the preperation spot on, your assistance with this matter is appreciated

Ali


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

The Rainman said:


> Dave
> Yes I saw the best of show wax on their site for Â£120, the cheapest tub was Â£40 so I opted for the mid range sahpir ay Â£70. I havent got the swissvax cleaner fluid I was planning the use clay bar
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Meguiars-Professi ... dZViewItem
> followed by dodo juice lime prime lite
> ...


What I'll say is without any gain to me Ali!

I don't like the Megs clay...can be sticky and won't work well using soapy water as a lub.
Swissvax's claybar is unbeatable Â£15.00 buys you a large lump that'll make 3 or 4 decent sized claying "pads" It's mild but very effective and good vfm.

Lime prime - another product that I've recently tried in pursuit of a good alternative to Swissvax's Cleaner Fluid. I'd heard good things about it - but again, it failed to impress.
It's hard work and it doesn't give the highly polished look that the cleaner fluid gives.
Regard the cleaner fluid as a "primer" for the wax - as well as an extremely effective paint cleaner and polish. It'll easily move all that awfull AutoGlym SRP you've applied :wink:

I'd bite the bullet and buy the stuff together with a Swissvax Cleaner fluid applicator pad @Â£2.50.

Once you've got that little package you'll not need anything for 3 years. It's money well spent and it WILL ensure you get the best from the wax.

If I thought there was a good alternative to any of the above SV products I'd be letting you all know - for now, at least in paint care products, there isn't 

Dave


----------



## The Rainman (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks dave
Gonna go on the swissvax website and order the clay bar, cleaner and applicator pad, I have already bought the dodo jiuce on ebay but will just re-advertise it on ebay which will cover most of the outlay on it. Trev seemed to think the dodo juice was very impressive, but you do seem to be somewhat of an expert when it comes to detailing, you seem to me like a perfectionist ( a bit like myself lol) thanks again
Ali


----------



## The Rainman (Jun 1, 2008)

Dave
Just a quick one on the swissvax cleaner do you recommend the normal, medium or strong grade ? The car is only 8 months old

Also I cannot find the claybar on the swissvax website. I see on the collection kits they supply it as "paint rubber" but cannot see it priced up individually

Ali


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Should add Ali; when you order the clay bar (aka paint rubber in SV's language), ask for the *Yellow* version. If they don't have it don't buy it!

The alternative really isn't worth the money...my suggestions for alternatives are in the "How to" thread on claying in this section.

Dave


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

The Rainman said:


> Dave
> Just a quick one on the swissvax cleaner do you recommend the normal, medium or strong grade ? The car is only 8 months old
> 
> Also I cannot find the claybar on the swissvax website. I see on the collection kits they supply it as "paint rubber" but cannot see it priced up individually
> ...


Normal grade only.

Not sure why they don't list the "paint rubber" separately...but they do sell it as a single item. See last post :wink:

Dave


----------



## The Rainman (Jun 1, 2008)

Im gonna phone swissvax first thing tomoz and asked if I can change the saphir for the best of show and also order the cleaning fluid (with applicator) and clay bar (yellow only). I placed the order for the saphir on friday over the internet so wouldnt think it has been dispatched yet. Might just be better getting this kit
http://www.swissvax.co.uk/products/star ... on-kit.asp
along with the yellow clay bar.
The paint rubber they sell seperatly comes in a tub and certainly doesny look like clay bar, Im confused !!

Ali


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

The Rainman said:


> Trev seemed to think the dodo juice was very impressive,
> Ali


 I still think it is, it worked well on the silver paint i have, as Dave say's it's all in the preperation before the wax 
Ps i will buy the lime from you what size did you get? might be in the dockyard on wednesday


----------



## The Rainman (Jun 1, 2008)

Yea trev I understand, Ive just got into my head that "swissvax" are the makers of "superior" products in this field. The dodo jiuce probably will work fine but I think I might be better sticking with swissvax products from start to finish, Im sure Dave would agree, Did u see that silver car he done over in edinburgh, stunning or what ??


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

The Rainman said:


> Yea trev I understand, Ive just got into my head that "swissvax" are the makers of "superior" products in this field. The dodo jiuce probably will work fine but I think I might be better sticking with swissvax products from start to finish, Im sure Dave would agree, Did u see that silver car he done over in edinburgh, stunning or what ??


They are Ali, used it since i had the car cant fault the product, but i was always trying to get a better deep shine on my car so myself and Dave talk our way through different products that we thought would give me the shine i wanted, yip saw the pictures all the cars he details look stunning


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

For Rainman - I suspect Business Post will be delivering the wax to you tomorrow.

Save you the hassle of returning /exchanging it, Trev was asking for more Saphir - Sort out some arrangements via Trev perhaps?

The Dodo stuff...as I mentioned earlier preperation is the key; credit to Trev; his car has been polished more times than I can remember (every time I call him he's polishing! :roll: )
So, his prep of the paint is pretty much perfect. Whether his rather nice finish is down to the Lime Prime or the amount frequent polishing with other products - I'm not sure.

Certainly other Silver cars treated with Cleaner Fluid and a Wax wouldn't be a kick in the teeth off the finish that Trev has achieved. I think in a side-by-side comparison it would be difficult to tell.

Really boils down to what you're happy using and if you think the results reach your expectations...again, no doubting the finish on Trev's car.

Dodo have just launched "Supernatural" - a wax that has been compared to Swissvax's Â£1.2k Devine wax...I've got some on Mrs J-i-a-B's solid black Rav - it's not a patch on Swissvax's Saphir. The finish is weak and thin; rather disappointing.
Again, it may be down personal perceptions - nobody that I know has been impressed with finish it's given her car.

Your decision to go with BoS is the best one...I have no doubts that the finish it gives is unbeatable and that includes Zymols vaunted Â£7k+ wax.

BoS:




























Dave


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Save you the hassle of returning /exchanging it, Trev was asking for more Saphir - Sort out some arrangements via Trev perhaps?

Dave[/quote]

Ali as Dave said i will buy it off you,unless you've came to an arrangement
with Swissvax let me know


----------



## The Rainman (Jun 1, 2008)

Hello guys
Phoned swissvax this morning as agreed and changed the saphir for best of show wax starter pack @ Â£150, plus I ordered the yellow clay bar pack too (clar bar + lubricator + applicator all in a bag) @Â£30 totalling Â£180, just trying to convince my other half now that its worth it. 
PS I told her it came to Â£50 all in lol


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Well Ali did your stuff come today


----------



## The Rainman (Jun 1, 2008)

Swissvax products just arrived 615pm. Ripped the box open to find best of show wax, cleaning fluid and yellow clay bar, also included was the 2 applicator pads and a m/f cloth (that means I can ditch my old chamois now) All I need now is some nice weather. Dave reckoned 6-8 hours for the prep work (clay bar & cleaner fluid) I will need to sit down and read through the swissvax booklet thouroughly before diving in.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Shhhhhhhhh (that means I can ditch my old chamois now) if daves online and see's that he'll hit the roof :lol: 
iv'e never used a chamois hate the feel of it


----------



## The Rainman (Jun 1, 2008)

It could be curtains for me if he finds out Ive been using a sponge for the last few months too javascript:emoticon('')
Crying or Very sad


----------

